# Diversify?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thought this would work well in the weed forum....









Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingto...69#slide=889715


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Just think if you could grow fields of this for production...would you round bale, small square, or big square bale? Do you use moisture meters for that crop and at what reading? On a production scale do you use a conditioner or do just use a disc/sickle bar mower? Is a wheel, bar, or rotary rake better? There is a lot of thought that needs to go into this at a large production scale...will the extension office there add a specialized agronomist.

Last question...will "High Times" now be considered an agriculture publication?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Leaf shatter would be a real problem. I'm thinking more like tobacco, cut it by hand and hang it to dry. Just a guess btw.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You would need a mechanized harvester, so as to only pick the "bud"...then let it dry indoors....the real trick would be to keep the midnight raiders out of the crop.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

They passed a law lke that here in Maine last year. We talked about getting into it half joking.

The people who did start growing locally anyway, have small operations in greenhouses or buildings and I guess are doing very well. If you have a small building you could use for this I would recommend you look into it. It sure can't hurt. You will work a lot less growing a hundred plants in a small building and make a bunch more money than doing other stuff on your farm.

I looked at one operation that was in a room maybe 30 by 30 with tables and grow lights in town. He had a retail store in the front where he sold growing supplies for gardiners. Didn't see a lot of customers buying bags of dried bat crap but he seemed to be doing pretty good growing in the back.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Richard, sure would be helpful to all if you could edit your profile and add your location(state at least)







.
I'll stick to beans and corn and forage....enough numb skulls here in Tennessee without me adding to the census.
Seems like Moonshine is all the rage here again....albeit it is really not moonshine as it is federally regulated at 100 proof.....the real stuff was 200 proof or greater...I do not know why anyone would want the real stuff as it always wreaks havoc on the body and mind...the folks that drink it here usually don't see their sixtieth birthday....which is good for the SS fund.

Regards, Mike


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I remember dad talking about farms growing hemp when he was a kid. I think he said they stripped the leaves and sold the stalk to be made into hemp rope. I wonder if that is the same type of hemp that people smoke the leaves off of? He said river bottom farms that grow corn, soybeans, and tobacco all grew hemp. Talked like the government encouraged it for one thing they needed it for the manufacturing of hemp ropes they used to load and unload and tie up the Navy ships at the docks. That was during the time of WW II


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Same stuff Kyfred, except now you have plants with enhanced TCP levels that sell better and, I guess, make lousy rope. It's less harmful than booze or tobacco. I rent some ground from a friend in the DEA. Unfortunately the lease has a clause about only "growing legal crops", so I guess I'd have to use my own.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I am going out and buy me a huge generator


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

My DEA buddy made an interesting point with the latest State laws on growing "grass". He said that the current tests only indicate use as a yes/no and not as a percentage such as a blood/alcohol. If stopped while driving, there is no way to legally determine impairment. That's why more States are not behind the medical aspects. He also said, the only reason they ever go after the "clinics" is they are often selling to legitimate patients through the front door and shipping tons out the back door.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Me and friends have joked about farming it. I kind of thought it would be like like growing cotton. At least maybe the harvesting part. A bud picker. If it were legal I wouldn't be against trying to row crop it.


----------

